# DECCW Animal Keeper Licence Fauna Record Keeping



## DEC (Mar 29, 2011)

All licensed native animal keepers are required to maintain a fauna record book and lodge it with the Department’s Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit by 30 April each year. Only paper based books have previously been available. Now, an easy to use internet based fauna record book is available to all current licensees who have an email address.



The e-book provides licensees with a fast and efficient way of managing your animal holdings and all the transactions that take place throughout the year. Simple instructions on how to use the system are provided at the top of each screen. To use the native animal keeper’s e-book you must first register an account with the Department.



The important things to know about the e-book are that:

· you are in control of managing all your personal information, contact details and fauna holdings relevant to your licence

· only you and the Department’s Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit can view your personal information, contact details and fauna holdings

· If you choose to use the e-book option you will no longer need to also maintain a paper fauna record book.



All licensees will still be required to lodge their annual holdings by 30 April each year. However, this can now easily be done using the e-book system which will save on postage and handling costs.



If you submit your paper fauna record book, you will receive a new one back in the post. If you choose to submit your holdings by e-book you will NOT receive a paper fauna record book in the post.



Important! 



To register you need to use the email address that you have already provided to Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit. If you have changed your email address and not notified us or have never provided us with an email address you will be unsuccessful at registering. 



To rectify this simply email [email protected] with your current licensing details and email address. We will update your details and email you to let you know to now try registering for e-book. 



Once you have registered you can log onto e-book at www.animalkeepers.environment.nsw.gov.au



For all e-book enquiries please call 9585 6406 Monday to Friday 8:30 – 16:30, or email [email protected]



Note: Online applications for animal keepers and import export licences are also now available on NSW Government Licensing Service


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

online is better than the book system !!! 

i have submited my book everyyear and everyyear bar one i have had to chase it to get it back or have had to re- flist them as it was lost in transit


----------



## kupper (Mar 29, 2011)

victoria is also staring down this system ..... least this way they cant do massive revenue raising fine runs targetting silly paperwork mistakes


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

They must have misentered some of my details, as I supplied them with an email address, but it won't let me register 

I will email them and see how that goes.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2011)

My email issue was quickly sorted and now I'm away. Thankyou Allan. I must say this is an excellent move forward. 

Still got the issue of the slowness of issuing import/export licences though. Once DECCW addresses this I'll be a very happy camper indeed.


----------



## Python101 (Apr 1, 2011)

*it works*

The new online book really works. Easy to register, although got to remember to keep up w email address. Good stuff.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been trying to get my online registration sorted for a while now with no luck.
I have been in touch with Subha and Linda, both said, it will be sorted next day and I will be emailed once sorted.
Nothing happened and I called back, and then I was assured I would get a call next day.
No call and I still can't register my details.

Is there someone else I can get in touch with that will actually help sort it out and get back to me when they say they will?


----------



## buck (Apr 2, 2011)

How do we actually lodge the records? I'm having trouble trying to do it. Have everything recorded but no idea how to lodge it. Does it happen automatically?


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 2, 2011)

Why 30 April? Why not 1st April, it would be much more fun. :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 2, 2011)

im with u buck, i added all my details, and dont know how to lodge it, when i try it says

" Records found for previous period have not lodged yet. Please lodge your records for previous period"


----------



## Goannas1 (Apr 2, 2011)

buck said:


> How do we actually lodge the records? I'm having trouble trying to do it. Have everything recorded but no idea how to lodge it. Does it happen automatically?


 


Jungle_Fever1 said:


> im with u buck, i added all my details, and dont know how to lodge it, when i try it says
> 
> " Records found for previous period have not lodged yet. Please lodge your records for previous period"


 
Go into my lodgement, and press new logement....


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 2, 2011)

i do dude, and it come up with what i quoated above


----------



## Rattler (Apr 2, 2011)

first time for me to lodge, how do i back date the Date of receipt in Edit Records?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 2, 2011)

One species not listed is a Delma inornata -legless lizard. Anyone else have these?


----------



## wranga (Apr 2, 2011)

so will this give them more time to answer phones and reply to emails


----------



## Shalinor (Apr 2, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> i do dude, and it come up with what i quoated above


 
I'm in the same boat too.

You click on new lodgement, takes to the next screen, which has an empty table in the middle (just a coloured bar in a box), which I pressume shold list all current holdings, as implied by both the text under the box and the next screen which errors with the afore mentioned error message.

I sent feedback via the link at the bottom of the page, so will see if anything happens.

If nothing turns up in the next week or so, will have to send in my book i suppose :/


----------



## snakeman23 (Apr 4, 2011)

does anyone know how to add records from previous years any help would be great


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

is this everyone that owns a snake or breeds with one


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

rell02 said:


> is this everyone that owns a snake or breeds with one


 
Is this a question?


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah rell02, I don't understand what you are asking either..


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry guys, i dont understand does this only happen in nsw


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes this thread only pertains to NSW keepers but the online thing may catch on in other states as well


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yes this thread only pertains to NSW keepers but the online thing may catch on in other states as well


 
I hope not. We don't have to submit annual returns at all.


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have never heard of the yearly lodgement form. I am a old fa-t and computers dont like me spelling and english not much better. But i give it a go. I am hopeing you are going to say it only happens in NSW couse i have never done it or known i had to.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

rell02 said:


> I have never heard of the yearly lodgement form. I am a old fa-t and computers dont like me spelling and english not much better. But i give it a go. I am hopeing you are going to say it only happens in NSW couse i have never done it or known i had to.



What state are you from?



Waterrat said:


> I hope not. We don't have to submit annual returns at all.


 
You don't? Hmm, what is done in QLD then?


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

But Michael you have to do some sort of paperwork at some point, right? Surely it would be easier if you could do it online...

Rell02 what state are you in?


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

queensland you just fill out a movement form sent it in to ecoaccess and wright it in a record book


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> But Michael you have to do some sort of paperwork at some point, right? Surely it would be easier if you could do it online...



We keep fauna books just like you do but we don't submit them at any time. We download Movement Advice from the internet, fill it in and send a copy to the authorities. No import or export permits required in Qld. AND IT WORKS! Shame on NSW government for discriminating and profiteering.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

If only it was that simple here Michael...


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh so is your book just a record in case you get audited? You guys definitely seem to have the best system


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep, that's how it works. The Qld DERM is smart, they realised that there is absolutely no point in tracing every snake and lizard, especially interstate transfers, it costs money and serves no purpose.


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

seems but do we, i wonder is there more reptile theft in nsw then the other states. I bet not. i think it would be harder to cover up then the other states. It scears the hell out of me all the theft that gos on and they dont seem to catch any of them.


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't comment on the difference in theft numbers (because I don't know) but it's easy enough to doctor paperwork. You may be right that it's more difficult but you really only need to know someone who breeds the species you're stealing/WCing and you can make it look legit.


----------



## sfearn242 (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess so


----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 8, 2011)

does anyone know how to bring forward your balance from last year, I can add all my breed and aquired animals but cannot bring forward my adults and such from last year, so my total on hand reads correct


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Dusty62 said:


> does anyone know how to bring forward your balance from last year, I can add all my breed and aquired animals but cannot bring forward my adults and such from last year, so my total on hand reads correct


 I too would like to know this

There is a note when you go to add a record that says "When entering data for the first time an *opening balance* message will appear in the *date of receipt or disposal* field." but I see no such message


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 8, 2011)

It seems as though since 1st April the opening balance option was removed?
My suggestion would be try and email the office (as they are now known as OEH) and ask them what options you have.

their email for those who do not know it is
[email protected]

Cheers and Good Luck!


----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was just contacted by DECCW and walked through the process. and this is how it went.

log on and choose the my species and records
select the add new species tab
select type group and species then add (it will then be added to your species list)
select the operations icon
add new record 
for animals bought forward from last year change the date to 01/04/2010
select puchase in the next pull down menu add number of males females and unknown and add the sellers details and licence number if you have them or where you breed them just add your details and licence number.
and save.
Hope that helps.

Cheers Dusty

And well done to DECCW for contacting me within 30 mins of emailing them and person to person too - Great job.


----------



## browny (Apr 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Shame on NSW government for discriminating and profiteering.


 
nothing new there really just look at the vehicle register system and still nsw roads are the worst in the country


----------



## spongebob (Apr 16, 2011)

After my initial enthusiam I've become a little cynical about this.

With the hard copy books DECCW/EOH out sourced the data entry to a company who earned $$.

Seeing as those doing the on line books will providing this service for free why is it that there is no financial benefit being offered -say reduced licence fee?

B


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 16, 2011)

Dusty62 said:


> I was just contacted by DECCW and walked through the process. and this is how it went.
> 
> log on and choose the my species and records
> select the add new species tab
> ...



Thankyou for this advice, the description above said things are done differently for brought forward. I contacted asked them what to do aswell but they asked for screen shots of what i was seeing and i didnt have time to put it all together.






spongebob said:


> After my initial enthusiam I've become a little cynical about this.
> 
> With the hard copy books DECCW/EOH out sourced the data entry to a company who earned $$.
> 
> ...



I think this service would have cost them more to design and implement than the monkeys that got paid to do the data entry.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, to the point - I just returned my FRB on Wednesday, just after I saw Ex-HMAS Adelaide make it's final journey to the seabed. Couldn't be fecked trying to use the system because at this point the damn thing doesn't work for last year's transactions. When I went to lodge I previewed it to make sure everything was right, and LOL it more or less said on the record that I hadn't acquired, bred or exchanged ANY fauna in the past year. Uhm, yeah right. 2 womas in...2 womas out...and it shows zero zip zilch nada.

Sure I'll use it to do the returns next year, but for the 2010-2011 returns, nah, I won't even bother.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 16, 2011)

I think its a little buggy in the way existing animals need to be brought forward (ie, listing them as a new purchase 1/4/11), but once you have all your current species and numbers in there it will be easy enough to log on and make changes as they occur. I also get the impression if you make changes as reptiles are bought/sold/bred then come end of year its all up to date and pretty much nothing needs to be done.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 16, 2011)

grimbeny said:


> I think this service would have cost them more to design and implement than the monkeys that got paid to do the data entry.



If that's the case why waste tax payers money?


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 16, 2011)

spongebob said:


> If that's the case why waste tax payers money?



Why not...? Bob the whole system has been abit of a joke, we all know this. There is nothing that can be said to really justify any of it.


----------



## zulu (Apr 16, 2011)

falconboy said:


> I think its a little buggy in the way existing animals need to be brought forward (ie, listing them as a new purchase 1/4/11), but once you have all your current species and numbers in there it will be easy enough to log on and make changes as they occur. I also get the impression if you make changes as reptiles are bought/sold/bred then come end of year its all up to date and pretty much nothing needs to be done.


 
Thats it falconboy,its getting your existing collection on the system,one they are entered as purchases 1/4/11 they are on system and you just write on the comments "as per 2010 FRB return" if bred say in comments 'breeding event" etc so they know whats going on.
I am very critical of DECC but they are making an effort to get things happening ....they obviously have other things they are planning on being implemented in the near future so it my be an interesting period.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2011)

What do you do if you mess it up and lodge it before you have added all your reptiles? I did tyhis and emailed them anythign else I can do? Because you can't add anything to previous lodgements
Other than that issue I think its pretty good.


Will


----------



## Python101 (Apr 19, 2011)

if you mess it up email them to reverse the lodgement or ask for advice. te turn around time is quick.


----------



## FAY (Apr 23, 2011)

Dusty62 said:


> I was just contacted by DECCW and walked through the process. and this is how it went.
> 
> log on and choose the my species and records
> select the add new species tab
> ...



How do you put in records from about 10 years ago to get your carried forward figure???
I refuse to go through pages and pages of records, names and licence numbers. Plus someone 10 years ago probably have no licence now.

If your book was sent in this month...shouldn't the figure appear in there automatically?????


----------



## vulcan (Apr 23, 2011)

*Reptile licence*

Im getting a reptile licence but already have a python but unsure of details of person it came from, do i need this persons details once have licence and fill out the reptile keeper book?


----------



## zulu (Apr 23, 2011)

*Deccw*



FAY said:


> How do you put in records from about 10 years ago to get your carried forward figure???
> I refuse to go through pages and pages of records, names and licence numbers. Plus someone 10 years ago probably have no licence now.
> 
> If your book was sent in this month...shouldn't the figure appear in there automatically?????


 
You just want to get into the system what was on your last FRB return fay.To get things onto the system put the date down as 1/4/11 as purchase,put the number of what you have etc,where they have some of the red asterisks write "as previous". Ine the comments down the botom write "as previous FRB return 2010.if there was a breeding event or more note that also. 
Thats how you get the numbers up from the book to computer.


----------



## FAY (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Mr Zuluman!!

You are a legend....


----------



## ShaneBlack (Apr 23, 2011)

While fees remain the same i'll keep to the book......why make their job easier while they slug us for pathetic service?


----------



## dadaman (Apr 26, 2011)

Good to see the online doesn't work to well.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2011)

dadaman said:


> Good to see the online doesn't work to well.


 
What was wrong with it? I found it really easy


----------



## zulu (Apr 26, 2011)

FAY said:


> Thank you so much Mr Zuluman!!
> 
> You are a legend....


 
Hi fay,i had trouble with it and they took the time to ring me up and go through things.
I like having things online,the book system is antiquated and you have to post the dam thing back and that costs you. Writing transactions down on bits of paper and stuff while the record book is away at DECC is ridiculous.
Having records and permits online is the way to go,took them a long time but they are getting modernised.


----------



## dadaman (Apr 26, 2011)

It says I have already submitted my details for this reporting season. Only problem is I haven't submitted anything. I only logged in. I guess it is a phone call to DECCW tomorrow to find out what went wrong.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 26, 2011)

vulcan said:


> Im getting a reptile licence but already have a python but unsure of details of person it came from, do i need this persons details once have licence and fill out the reptile keeper book?


 

You shouldn't have a python before getting a licence.
Chances are the person you bought the python from didn't have a licence either as you have to give them your licence details and they have to give you theirs.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 30, 2011)

I just renewed my licence online.. Why the hell do Jungle Carpet Pythons show as being under 'Companion' class when you add them to your species list?

Or a better question yet, what is a Companion class?.. Going from the name, I would have thought Jungle Pythons would be the last animal appropriate.


----------



## zulu (Apr 30, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> I just renewed my licence online.. Why the hell do Jungle Carpet Pythons show as being under 'Companion' class when you add them to your species list?
> 
> Or a better question yet, what is a Companion class?.. Going from the name, I would have thought Jungle Pythons would be the last animal appropriate.


 
yeh they dont really know what they are doing,but either them running things or the free enterprise.
First time i saw the companion thing at DECCW i thought they were blow up dolls


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

zulu said:


> yeh they dont really know what they are doing,but either them running things or the free enterprise.
> First time i saw the companion thing at DECCW i thought they were blow up dolls


 
Great, so now I gotta register my dolls to.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 30, 2011)

i tryed to register and it said my info dosnet match any dec info and i cant get an answer at the dec line and they dont reply to my emails, who should i contact or contact in an email with ATTN "name" as a header to get a reply?


----------



## saximus (Apr 30, 2011)

Allan McLean was very helpful for me. How many emails have you sent? I didn't get a reply to my first one but then they fixed it on the second time. I'm guessing they would be getting millions of emails around now though


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 30, 2011)

saximus said:


> Allan McLean was very helpful for me. How many emails have you sent? I didn't get a reply to my first one but then they fixed it on the second time. I'm guessing they would be getting millions of emails around now though


 
Is Allan the only person at the deccw he definitely seems to be. Every time I have had anything to do with them it's always him, but he is helpful. 

He sorted out putting my email and it worked a treat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah Allan was the name on email I received to, he updated my details but I still cant register.Wish I had sent in the paper records now.


----------



## saximus (Apr 30, 2011)

How long ago was that Bigfella? I was told it would take up to 48 hours to go through


----------



## Rob1165 (Apr 30, 2011)

I for one have been asking for a system like this for years.

I had no problem with setting mine up, the 1/4/10 purchase I saw as not a big issue, just make notes with the entry. 

If DECCW has a query they can see the notes and look up their old records. I see this sort of thing happen with all new online systems 1st time out (I work in IT). All organisations launching new systems must be prepared for a few glitches, make a few lea-ways and adjust things.

My records creation was straight forward, lodgement went fine and my carry forward to 2011-2012 is correct. So we will see how we go in April 2012 using the system. I hope we don't have to go back to the paper books as I have no clue where I tossed mine when the lodgement receipt email came back 

Of all the other keepers I know that tried the system only one had an issue and that was in the end due to the fact they had recently changed ISPs + so email address and missed telling DECCW of the change so the registration wouldn't work. One email and Allan had it sorted, and all went well.


----------



## jewfish1 (May 3, 2011)

I don't have the time to muck around with the new system... Last year I sent my log book in and got the new book in a week or so. This year I sent the book in early April and still have not received my new log book??? So much for technology.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

They aren't sending new books. You have to change to the online system. You receive a letter saying that


----------



## jewfish1 (May 3, 2011)

First I heard is from you. Have not received any letters from department since they took my money 3 years ago


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

Oh that sucks. Well yeah I got a letter saying they had received my book (I sent it in instead of signing up this year too) and that they won't be sending a new book. Instead you basically have to sign up for the online one. I think there was an option for people who don't have Internet access but I guess that won't apply to you


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 3, 2011)

Stoked.

I lodged mine online for the first time on the weekend. Just went to check it all got carried over properly and it was.

Got me thinking I hope they allow online renewals at some point, low and behold I find the link in the FAQ. can't wait to renew my license now. I try to renew for the 5 years but the keep signing me up for the 2 year renewal. 10% discount here I come. Woo Hoo :lol: :lol:


----------



## jewfish1 (May 3, 2011)

Sorry if I missed something but I got a text form the department giving me the option to do an e-book or send in the log book as usual.

One would think that if the log book system is now obsolete, that the department would inform me.

I will ring them to find out. What a muck up. Reminds me of my fishing licence


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

Yeah it sounds like they just didn't send you the letter. This year they were accepting log books but they won't be sending out new ones for next year


----------



## Ramsayi (May 4, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah it sounds like they just didn't send you the letter. This year they were accepting log books but they won't be sending out new ones for next year


 
Not sure if that is correct or not as not everyone has access to the net.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 4, 2011)

If you lodge you records by sending your books in they will send you out new books for next year, if you lodged your records over the net they won't send you a new book.


----------



## saximus (May 4, 2011)

I did send my book and instead of a new one I got a letter saying they would not be sending books. The letter did say there is an option for people who don't have access to the internet but I don't think it specified what that option was. It said you had to call them. So you may be right that there will be books still for those people but for anyone who has internet access the letter seemed to imply that you have to use the new system from now on


----------



## SYNeR (May 5, 2011)

How long after submitting should it take to receive the new licence? (Not the log book.. the actual licence with the year, signed by a DECCW representative, etc).
I submitted mine on 29th, then I realised I had accidentally specified no animals in my lodgement. I specified two species, but didn't specify numbers, etc. I emailed this information
to them asking to update my lodgement, but no reply as of yet


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 5, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> How long after submitting should it take to receive the new licence? (Not the log book.. the actual licence with the year, signed by a DECCW representative, etc).
> I submitted mine on 29th, then I realised I had accidentally specified no animals in my lodgement. I specified two species, but didn't specify numbers, etc. I emailed this information
> to them asking to update my lodgement, but no reply as of yet


 
Lodging your records and re newing your licence are two totally different things done at different times of the year, licence renewals depending on class are done later in the year.


----------



## SYNeR (May 5, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Lodging your records and re newing your licence are two totally different things done at different times of the year, licence renewals depending on class are done later in the year.


 
I have an R1 licence. My dashboard within the online system now shows my licence expiry date is 22/04/2011. So, do I now receive a new licence signed by a DECCW representative which reflects the new expiry date?


Actually, on second thought I remember someone saying they'll have a PDF to download/print..


----------



## zulu (May 5, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Not sure if that is correct or not as not everyone has access to the net.


 
AArrr your a pretender Rams you are here on internet,expect helicopters and DECC seals in the morning raid :lol:


----------



## zeke (May 5, 2011)

is this for all states or just nsw??


----------



## SamNabz (May 5, 2011)

Just NSW at the moment mate.

I printed a licence application for my gf's brother the other week and on the application there was a section with 2 boxes to choose either the E-Book or Paperback method for record keeping.

Next to the word Paperback it said '_optional_' in brackets, so I think if you would prefer to lodge a paperback copy of your records you'd have to call/email/fax them to send one out to you as the E-Book is now the default method.


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

Well, I did our E Book for this years returns (don't worry, last years have been sent in) fantastic and about time. I feel bad now that I was so skeptical. Thanks to Uncle Zulu I got all the brought forward figures in and away I went.

Good to see that something is working so much better.


----------



## saximus (May 6, 2011)

Yeah it definitely works well once you get it working. Does anyone know if it has to be updated as soon as you obtain/dispose of an animal or is it still only yearly?


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure that you put all your records in and only SUBMIT it once a year.


----------



## SamNabz (May 6, 2011)

Personally I think it is a pretty good setup. The only problem is not being able to enter dates prior 1/4/2010, however DECC said they will be correcting the dates via our previous records. To make it a bit easier I just put the correct date in the 'Remarks' text-box at the bottom of the page when entering a species.



saximus said:


> Yeah it definitely works well once you get it working. Does anyone know if it has to be updated as soon as you obtain/dispose of an animal or is it still only yearly?


 
As Fay said, you only submit/lodge it once a year as per usual. So you can either enter what ever you purchase/sell right away or do it before the records are due annually.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 6, 2011)

i emailed them today because they didnt have my email, changed my last name(by BIRTHS,DEATHS & MARRIGES aswell months ago), changed my address aswell.. got an email back in 2hrs saying try after 5pm all should be fine... great service...

they lied to me...lol.. still cant make an account yet....arrhhh...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2011)

I tried to register and the page told me it had failed, ten minutes later I get the registration email. Ignored the weirdness of that and completed my registration. Worked great for a while adding my animals and stuff not complicated. Then when I went to make a lodgement it had one too many of one of my gecko species, had not registered that I had sold it even though that shows as "registered" under the my species and records tab. Sent an email about it have not heard back yet been a few days.


----------



## Norm (May 9, 2011)

I made a mistake and hit the lodge button before I had finished inputting everything, I then couldn`t enter the purchases I made last year because I had already lodged it for that year. I emailed them with my problem and despite the guy who responded being very helpful I am still no closer to completeing it because I need to contact them by phone to talk me through what to do but was told that he isn`t there after 3pm. I dont get home from work until 4:30 so I basically cant contact them.
My point is they could use an after hours help line, at the very least during April to assist people.


----------



## Python101 (May 9, 2011)

Gec photographer, take a screen dump of the page where you think an error has been made and send it attached with your email. The error will be looked at and replied to quickly. If you have made an error entering data, it can be edited by yourself using the edit button. make the change and give a reason why you changed the record.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2011)

Ok I will do the screen dump. As far as I am aware it is not my error, the info is displaying correctly on one page and incorrectly one another.


----------



## SYNeR (May 10, 2011)

Norm said:


> I made a mistake and hit the lodge button before I had finished inputting everything, I then couldn`t enter the purchases I made last year because I had already lodged it for that year. I emailed them with my problem and despite the guy who responded being very helpful I am still no closer to completeing it because I need to contact them by phone to talk me through what to do but was told that he isn`t there after 3pm. I dont get home from work until 4:30 so I basically cant contact them.
> My point is they could use an after hours help line, at the very least during April to assist people.


 
I did the same thing.. An incomplete lodgement for the previous year gone, and forgot to back-lodge other animals.
I just emailed the guy the details for the current lodgement. He said it would be updated but not appear online.

I was also advised to just back-lodge by entering start date of 01/04/2011 and enter in the remarks section it's carry-over..


----------



## Norm (May 11, 2011)

Got it all sorted. They reversed my lodgement and I simply redid it. In the end it was too easy.


----------



## Londos1990 (May 18, 2011)

I sent my book ages ago, and it has not been recieved, so obviously lost in transit, what happens with that?


----------



## Python101 (May 18, 2011)

Your book may not be lost. Send an email asking if your book was received. A replacement can be sent or better do it online.


----------



## Jujuannidoll (May 20, 2011)

*Breeding License*

Hi Everyone,

I am just wondering if I need to get any other licenses to breed Stimson and South West Carpet Pythons other than my category 3? I live in Western Australia and have not been able to get hold of DEC representatives that even mildly know what they are talking about. 

Also, in Western Australia, are we required to submit record books to DEC annually? I have asked DEC and haven't been able to get a straight answer from them. 

I have recently become a snake owner due to my fascination so I know nothing about regulations in Western Australia other than what I have gathered from the Internet. 

Regards

Anni


----------



## saximus (May 20, 2011)

This thread is about the NSW DECCW Anni. You might have more luck asking in the main forum


----------



## Jeannine (May 20, 2011)

*ok last night i signed up for the ebook and when i got my password i signed in and followed the instructions to add my species and naturally when it was all done it showed i had none, now im not sure if i have to add them or will they?

i gave my local office my book the last week of April, will they automatically send a new one back or not? do i have to enter my information online myself? i gather i would have to do this but wanted to ask first just in case this information will show up when they process my book?

im pretty sure i can follow the directions to add my info into the ebook the directions seem easy enough to follow, im just worried that double information might show up? should i wait till i get my book sent back then enter the stuff online? (ok just read they wont be sending back books, also im one of those people who have not been sent a text, a email or a letter informing me of this new change, only way i knew about it was this thread)

would appreciate some advice, thank you in advance*


----------



## Python101 (May 21, 2011)

If you go to your species records screen you will see all your species. Once you lodge your records for 2010-2011, the transaction information for each species will move to the 'lodged tab' in the records table and the recorded tab will be empty. The summary table though will show the total brought forward from last lodgement and current balance. You cannot edit data once its lodged (this is equivalent to posting your paper book into the wildlife unit).

You are meant to send your book to the Sydney office. You should send the office an email letting them know. If you put a paper book in for 2010-2011, you do not need to do an electronic lodgement. If you double up, it doesnt really matter. If you have not yet lodged electronically, you may as well establish an 'opening account' in the e book, by entering the date 1 April 2011 in the date of receipt or purchase. This is the first day of the 2011-2012 FRB period and will represent your carryover from the previous period. Enter 'carryover from the previous FRB period' in the manadatory fields for that date.

Everyone who had an up to date email address with the unit was notified of the change.


----------



## Jeannine (May 21, 2011)

*hi python

my local office said i could give them the book and they would send it up to Sydney via their internal mail system so i didnt have to pay for postage and it would get there quicker, however i will drop in next week to make sure

it was handed in the last week of April so i dont have to do anything?

my email is up to date with them, same addy i used to create my account online, they have both my physical and mailing address, my phone numbers home and mobile, so i cant understand why i never got notification of this happening, oh well these things do happen, might need to chat to the ranger who came out and did an inspection late last year and check with him

thank you for answering my post, much appreciated*

*YAY think ive done it right, have just entered the info on my Levi's and now they are showing up on the page 

curious about the BD's though, i only have 1 but had 2 pass away between in the last 12 months, do i enter the deaths or just the 1 i have now and put 'as previous FRB return 2011' in the comments box? (all that info was recorded on my paper licence just unsure if i need to do it electronically as well)

thank you and i apologise for being a ruddy nuisance
*


----------



## Python101 (May 25, 2011)

hi, If you are doing a carryover from the 2010-2011 period then all you need to do is identify the number of individuals you had on 1 April 2011 (the first day of new lodgement period), noting in the remarks section that it is a carryover (since you have sent your book in, I presume thats what your doing). From now on, you can manage all the transactions in your holdings including deaths (this is an option in the drop down list for method of receipt or disposal). Just be careful to get your sexes right when maintaining your records e.g the system wont like it if you have 3 females, but sell 3 males.


----------



## Jeannine (May 25, 2011)

*hi python, yes i have sent the book in thru my local dept which they said i could do and they would send with their internal mail, quicker and less risk of it being lost 

i have done the gecko's and only have the BD to do, so i enter the details for the one i have and in the remarks/comment section add the same as i did with the geckos 'carryover from the previous FRB period', all other relevant info has been documented in the book

as someone who was banging their head on a brick wall and not wanting to make a mistake that someone else had to clean up i would like to thank you for your help, i really do appreciate it*

Just be careful to get your sexes right when maintaining your records e.g the system wont like it if you have 3 females, but sell 3 males.
*im guessing the system wouldnt be the only thing not impressed with that boo boo :lol:

im beginning to think this e-book is a great idea and will probably encourage better record keeping especially for those like me who love the ability to do everything online
*


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 23, 2011)

*handed my book in on time this year and today YES today i got a letter from them telling me they wont be sending me a new paper based one and informing me everything was being done online now 

just a tad late :lol:*


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jul 22, 2011)

it wont let me add my snakes as I dont have all the paper work for my past buyers....without that information it wont let me add....all that information was on the books that went back each year...but they wont give me the information either as they said there were too many books to go through...what am I to do now...?


----------



## aussiejosh (Oct 9, 2011)

love the new e-book way


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 9, 2011)

justbecausewhy said:


> it wont let me add my snakes as I dont have all the paper work for my past buyers....without that information it wont let me add....all that information was on the books that went back each year...but they wont give me the information either as they said there were too many books to go through...what am I to do now...?



What paperwork? I don't recall getting any paperwork with the snakes I've bought, apart from exchanging license details and movement notices if interstate. Those people are obligated to give you the information you require. Do you know their name and at least town they live in? You can write that much, or in those fields write something like "TBA" which they will know means "to be advised". If the person is refusing to give you the information, you write that in the "Remarks" box below, and let DECCW chase it up.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 13, 2011)

Why bother?... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...people-lending-snakes-breeding-171389/page/13


----------



## Mayo (Oct 14, 2011)

Have to agree with you there Jungleman seems DECCW is nothing more than a revenue raising waste of space. They are ZERO help when it comes to the punch, but expect the law abiding of us to continually jump through hoops with threats of fines if we don't.


----------



## IVO318 (Jan 21, 2012)

hi cant register it tells me to email but email wont go through ive rang and they told me to send emails witch dont work:x dont know what to do?:x


----------



## gusto (Feb 7, 2012)

killimike said:


> They must have misentered some of my details, as I supplied them with an email address, but it won't let me register
> 
> I will email them and see how that goes.



Me too. Im positive I gave them my email address so I wonder what the problem is


----------



## schultze1986 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a serious licencing issue. I've lost my licence, i have not been able to send my licence back nor do i have the licence number or contact details of the previous owner of these snakes. Has anyone ever encountered this. I am very worried as to what to do hence it being so long for asking the question. If anyone can help or provide with an answer to my issue it would be heavily appreciated.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought details of previous owners and transactions would be in your record book, not on your licence. ?????


----------



## hodges (Feb 8, 2012)

To all those not been able to register on the on-line fauna keeping book, its a simple mistake that i picked up on. It's not your email address that is invalid its when you enter your date of birth you automatically think to enter it like so 8/2/2012 but in fact you need to enter it with no spaces nor a forward slash so it should just be numbers 822012 then it should work without a hassle (did for me)


----------



## schultze1986 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, i meant my record book.


----------



## benson (Feb 8, 2012)

I am so glad I looked at this thread.
Last year, I handed in my book, as always. When I read this, I sent an email with my email address, as I have never supplied one, and want to register.
Well......When I found my licence, to get the details, I saw it expired 30th November, last year :shock::shock:
I was in shock, I had a 5 year licence, and just assumed I would be sent a renewal!!!!
I have to wait for a reply now, and hope to renew for another 5 online.
I sure hope they will reply soon


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, they screwed up hubby's as well but I can log in..... Hopefully this year will be better and it's just a new system glitch :-/


----------



## GlenClark (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry this is a joke, still waiting for reply email. Sounds good in theory.


----------



## cma_369 (Mar 5, 2012)

Whats the go with this email stuff?
I renewed my licence last year and sent them a letter of my change of address, as i was advised to do and THEY still sent to a house i havn't lived in for 5 YEARS!!!!!!!
So to date i have no licence details except my old out of date details and don't know when my licence will run out argh!


----------



## MrAlec (Mar 31, 2012)

this is stupid i got my licence via email, entered all my details to lodge and the ***n thing wont let me register!!! its so Bloody annoying!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 2, 2012)

It is strange how this system is working. I haven't had any issues using the e-book yet so many others are stuck. But I can't even find mine now. Lost my bookmark and do you think I can find my way around DECC's site, to get to my e-book? Not a chance. Will have to email them when I get my computer back, and get a link sent to me. lol


----------



## saximus (Apr 2, 2012)

The link is in the first post


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 2, 2012)

saximus said:


> The link is in the first post



 I knew that, just forgot it was there, for a while. LOL


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 2, 2012)

I lodged using the online system today - simple and without dramas, love it.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

was curious i just did my lodgements wanted to know what does companion? mean its listed on the jungle carpet pythons class


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow I completely forgot it was already time to submit it, that time has flown by.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 2, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> was curious i just did my lodgements wanted to know what does companion? mean its listed on the jungle carpet pythons class



I'm pretty sure that the companion tag is what will be next to the first reptile you owned. Was your jungle the first python you owned and submitted in your logbook?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> I'm pretty sure that the companion tag is what will be next to the first reptile you owned. Was your jungle the first python you owned and submitted in your logbook?


Nope its my 3rd python and the other snakes don't have it even my first
snake


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

"Companion" refers to a certain class, like R1, R2 etc.
It is there for people who wish to keep R1 class reptile, but they aren't allowed more than one animal.
By memory I think it is cheaper than the other classes of licences.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 2, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> Nope its my 3rd python and the other snakes don't have it even my first
> snake



Was it the first python you entered into the e-book by any chance when it first got introduced last year?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> "Companion" refers to a certain class, like R1, R2 etc.
> It is there for people who wish to keep R1 class reptile, but they aren't allowed more than one animal.
> By memory I think it is cheaper than the other classes of licences.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> zaphyrr said:
> 
> 
> > "Companion" refers to a certain class, like R1, R2 etc.
> ...


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> sanosuke said:
> 
> 
> > One reptile only, I THINK! When you apply for your licence (at least when I did) it gave you an option of applying for Companion, R1, R2 etc.
> ...


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> zaphyrr said:
> 
> 
> > cooly cool!
> ...


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> sanosuke said:
> 
> 
> > No problems!
> ...


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

sanosuke said:


> zaphyrr said:
> 
> 
> > now ill help ya  are you trying to add a new species? did you get your license this march?
> ...


----------



## Shotta (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> sanosuke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sanosuke
> ...


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird.... I entered it as a "Gift-in" acquistion then saved. I then edited it to "purchase" and its working just fine! I've only wasted the last hour and a half of my life....lol. Thanks for your help though, Sanosuke


----------



## dangles (Apr 2, 2012)

having the same issues with the date, its a glitch that will be fixed in the next 2 days or so according to OEH


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

Riiight that explains a lot!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> Im battling to work out what to do on my online account... I have recently acquired a new licence on the 18th of march after having a break for a couple of years from reptile keeping and have picked up a couple of Stimsons in the past week. I have been able access the ebook for the first time today but it won't let me make any entries prior to April 1, 2012. I have no idea what I am doing wrong :?




I had the same problem, i just wrote in the notes that it was actually purchased on 12/2/12, and that the computer wouldnt let me add that in...


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 2, 2012)

I am having some issues too. I have kept manual records all year because thats what I am used to.
I was going to add all my changes in today in but it won't let me for anything before the 1st of April 2012, on or after the 1st of April 2012 is fine.

I have written off to the DEC to confirm but to me from the looks of it, you must keep your records true and correct throughout the year.
For example, everything you have purchased, sold, passed away..... between the 1st of April 2011 and 31st of March 2012 should be acurate as of the 31st of March 2012.
On the 1st of April your records for the previous year get "locked", you can't make changes to them and you only need to "submit" your lodgment.

As the DEC require you to be up to date with your record keeping at all times, it make perfect sense to me.

I also think for people supposed to* "For persons who were licensed before April 2011 and who have not already electronically lodged records with the Department, this will mean establishing an opening account of species and individuals you held on 1 April 2011", *The option has been closed as we had the entire year to update records. Would have loved to have been informed though!

I have also asked and will call to follow up about how to have records amended if they are indeed "locked" for the previous year after midnight on the 31st of March.

Does this make sense to others also and are they experiencing the same thing?

I will post back when I receive confirmed details and I speak with them on how the application is meant to be used tomorrow.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 2, 2012)

DEC said:


> All licensed native animal keepers are required to maintain a fauna record book and lodge it with the Department’s Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit by 30 April each year. Only paper based books have previously been available. Now, an easy to use internet based fauna record book is available to all current licensees who have an email address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found this very difficult to enter details when it first came out,I think the format should be simplified.



Pinoy said:


> I have been trying to get my online registration sorted for a while now with no luck.
> I have been in touch with Subha and Linda, both said, it will be sorted next day and I will be emailed once sorted.
> Nothing happened and I called back, and then I was assured I would get a call next day.
> No call and I still can't register my details.
> ...



I sent emails to the dept.and got replies quickly but still had trouble getting started.



Jungle_Fever1 said:


> im with u buck, i added all my details, and dont know how to lodge it, when i try it says
> 
> " Records found for previous period have not lodged yet. Please lodge your records for previous period"


Typical govt dept couldn't organize (now, now).



Waterrat said:


> I hope not. We don't have to submit annual returns at all.



you lucky bastards



saximus said:


> Oh so is your book just a record in case you get audited? You guys definitely seem to have the best system



wish it was that easy here


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 2, 2012)

dangles said:


> having the same issues with the date, its a glitch that will be fixed in the next 2 days or so according to OEH


Ok guess that is the issue then. I do kinda recall them saying today there is a problem at the moment and we wont be able to updated things for two days.
I like my theory anyways because it took so long to type


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 2, 2012)

browny said:


> nothing new there really just look at the vehicle register system and still nsw roads are the worst in the country



NSW is the most over regulated,over taxed and over priced state in the country



spongebob said:


> If that's the case why waste tax payers money?



because that's the way beaurocrats work,bunch of nobs who couldn't get a job in the real world



zulu said:


> yeh they dont really know what they are doing,but either them running things or the free enterprise.
> First time i saw the companion thing at DECCW i thought they were blow up dolls



damn I was trying to keep the blow up dolls a secret,can't keep anything from Big Brother



N.A.T.O said:


> i tryed to register and it said my info dosnet match any dec info and i cant get an answer at the dec line and they dont reply to my emails, who should i contact or contact in an email with ATTN "name" as a header to get a reply?


[email protected]; has sorted out my probs;good bloke


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 2, 2012)

I HOPE it is a glitch!! I didnt have access to my account until today so I've written down all important info with the intention of updating once I got log onto my account. I have still sent an email so hopefully I get a reply reasonably soon...


----------



## dangles (Apr 2, 2012)

zaphyrr said:


> I HOPE it is a glitch!! I didnt have access to my account until today so I've written down all important info with the intention of updating once I got log onto my account. I have still sent an email so hopefully I get a reply reasonably soon...


Definately is according to the woman that answered my phone call,she seemed very annoyed so i guess people have been calling most of the day with the same issue


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 4, 2012)

I got the following reply from the Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit
on the problem this morning.

"We are making an update to the system to allow 2011 records to be entered. It may take a few days for this to be actioned, however." 

All will be good in a few days.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 4, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> I got the following reply from the Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit
> on the problem this morning.
> 
> "We are making an update to the system to allow 2011 records to be entered. It may take a few days for this to be actioned, however."
> ...



Yeah it's pretty annoying but I guess the reason they put it there was so people didn't back date entries and to encourage people to record purchases/sales etc. as you make them.

I just do mine as soon as I am on a PC after a sale/purchase as it only takes up ~2 minutes of my life to do so, then I don't have to worry about it come April...


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Yeah it's pretty annoying but I guess the reason they put it there was so people didn't back date entries and to encourage people to record purchases/sales etc. as you make them.
> 
> I just do mine as soon as I am on a PC after a sale/purchase as it only takes up ~2 minutes of my life to do so, then I don't have to worry about it come April...



Yeah I'm the same. 
I'm pretty sure it is actually a requirement of your licence to record them as soon as it happens. I remember someone saying that even when you had the paper book, if you got audited, you could get in trouble for just having info on scrap paper or whatever and not in the book itself


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 4, 2012)

saximus said:


> Yeah I'm the same.
> I'm pretty sure it is actually a requirement of your licence to record them as soon as it happens. I remember someone saying that even when you had the paper book, if you got audited, you could get in trouble for just having info on scrap paper or whatever and not in the book itself



Yeah Sax, everyone should be aware they have to keep there records up to date. My paperbook (which I still use)is up to date but because of the "system update" I can't transfer all of my species into the e-book which seems a much better option!


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 4, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> Yeah Sax, everyone should be aware they have to keep there records up to date. My paperbook (which I still use)is up to date but because of the "system update" I can't transfer all of my species into the e-book which seems a much better option!



Yeah, had the same issue when they first brought out the system last year.

When I was transferring all my records over it would not let me change the year so everything was put on as 2010-2011 and I was just told by DEC to write the _actual_ dates in the remarks text box at the bottom of the page - e.g "Actually purchased/sold on DD/MM/YYYY"


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheers Sam,

They have advised me to do the same once the update has been completed.


----------



## dadaman (Apr 5, 2012)

I logged in and the system told me I don't hold anything. That's surprising when last year I submitted a record showing 9 different species. I am going back to the books. This online sux big time. Even worse when you contact Licensing and they tell you they don't know what your currently keeping.


----------



## gavgav (Apr 12, 2012)

just tryed to log on but ive forgottten my password,
tryed to put in my email address to reset my password and its not working has anyone else has this problem


----------



## Leasdraco (May 30, 2012)

I wasnt able log in filled in all criteria but it just refreshes the page,saying I haven't given my D.o.b.i tried several times then gave up.can someone help me with this?


----------



## Waterrat (May 30, 2012)

Leasdraco said:


> I wasnt able log in filled in all criteria but it just refreshes the page,saying I haven't given my D.o.b.i tried several times then gave up.can someone help me with this?



Try the American system mm/dd/yy


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2012)

gavgav said:


> just tryed to log on but ive forgottten my password,
> tryed to put in my email address to reset my password and its not working has anyone else has this problem



Yes I have. I just recently got my knickers in a knot when I couldn't remember my password, and the email address I registered with no longer in use, I was overdue with my lodgement and for some stupid reason thought my license had expired. So I emailed them. My license expires next year, and they changed my email address and reset my password for me. Email them, Gav. They will reset your stuff from their end, to make sure the email link works. They have been very helpful to me.


----------



## pthechemist (Aug 18, 2012)

ARGH, won't let me register to record my Ackie!


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there one for qld ???


----------



## gravo123 (Sep 28, 2012)

That would be great if us QLDers can get this!!!!!


----------

